# Leather replacement



## simmers (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm restoring 3 oak dining room chairs, I need to replace the leather seats. Where can I purchase the leather? I googled, but only found one place…....$70 each.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you looking for ready-made seats like Rockler sells?










You can buy all sorts of leather from Tandy if you want to take a more DIY approach.


----------



## simmers (Nov 26, 2008)

Rockler is a little high, & the old ones were plain.

Just looked at Tandy. I may go that route, but that might be a challenge….?

Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah… maybe you can find a how-to write up somewhere. I don't have a clue about making chair seats from a slab of leather.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The seats from Rockler can be bought in either leather or fiber. I am repairing 2 chairs now that have had the fiber seats in them for 30 years. They would probably still be in service if the 100 lb child had not stood in the seat area. One foot will go right through. They can be bought from the professional catalog for $17.99 ea. I thought that was a little high myself but than I have to ask myself, "what could I deliver them for?" There might be other sources but I don't know where to find them. BTW I had some delivered this morning.


----------



## simmers (Nov 26, 2008)

These chairs are 'up-scale' and 1920's or before. They are used in an office Board room. The customer wants them restored with leather. The leather seat area is 12 1/2" X 13 1/2".
I'm still looking for leather seats…???
Thanks
Bob


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Try automotive places that do car interiors. They have all the leather you will ever need. Keyston is one.


----------

